# Ciclo Solar 24 e 25 - O Arrefecimento?



## Seringador (21 Fev 2007 às 10:32)

Boas,

Mais uma vez os relatório complidados ignoram a actividade solar e já existem indicações de que poderemos estar atingir o ciclo 24 e/ou 25 e segundo os dados disponíveis existentes poderemos ver um  arrefecimento acentuado nos próximos anos. No fim do ciclo 23 já é o 13º mês seguido com o mínimo solar que começou em Janeiro de 2006 e é estranho que já é o 5º dia consecutivo com uma zero actividade "Sunspot"  

Não tem em consideração os eventos provocados pelo "Dalton Minumum " e isto é esquecido pq os cientistas não efectuam trabalhos nesta área de teleconexão, nem mesmo a NASA
Uns previam ano passado que iria ser o maior pico desde há 400 anos, mas depois existem artigos científicos que dividem a comunidade cientifica e, outros que dizem que vamos atingir um mínimo solar 50-75 e outros  a 250.
Isto, vai mais no sentido daquilo que tenho também vindo a defender, i.e. um arrefecimento nos próximos anos.
Contudo, toda a gente está a prever neste momento que o ciclo 25 irá ser o mais baixo desde o ciclo 4 com um pico de 50, isto feito por um cientista da NASA no ano passado. 

http://www.physorg.com/news66581392.html

E o que mais me entriga é o facto de o mesmo revelar que os dois "Conveyor Belts " no Sol desacelararam para valore nunca antes vistos na hitória Moderna des sec. XIX 
As duas cinturas solares que são responsáveis pela actividade solar têm um fluxo contante de 1.0m/s e que estão no seu  quadragésimo ano do menos bem conhecido ciclo solar de 80/90 anos.
O braçoi Norte desacelarou para 0.75m/s e o a Sul para 0.35m/s, sendo isto a base para que as previsões para o ciclo 25 atinja o pico em 2022 e que seria muito fraca actividade solar.

Mas não se consegue obter mais dados sobre esta previsão além de um ou outro artigo científico que já indica que o ciclo 24 irá ser fraco 

http://www.lavoisier.com.au/papers/articles/Archibald.pdf


Penso que existe um desprezo por este tema pela comunidade científica pela actividade solar, estando só interessados no que se passa na nossa atmosfera e ignorando o que a pode influenciar a partir do exterior, porque podemos bem estar quase a travesar um período de arrefecimento nas próximas duas décadas com possíveis descidas até 1.5 C a 2.0 C, situação esta que está a ser completamente ignorada.

Aqui está o gráfico com  a evolução da actividade solar cíclica desde 1750, mostrando claramente os "Dalton Minimums" todos os 80-90 anos.

http://solarscience.msfc.nasa.gov/images/zurich.gif

Isto não é o CO2 isto são mecanismos que podem despoltar reacções causa-efeito muito mais rápidas do que quando comparadas com outras potenciais causas, capazes de influenciar o clima, já que estamos a falar a uma escala de 20/30 anos   

E se compararamos os dados da Meteo France nos últimos 56 anos com os acima mencionados, poderão verificar que coincidem em proximidade com o mínimo solar, salvo 70/71.
http://www.meteofrance.com/pub-adm/display/000/001/610/16102.pdf

http://www.meteofrance.com/pub-adm/display/000/001/610/16100.gif

Aqui estão os 10 mais frios e os 10 mais quentes Invernos nos últimos 50 anos. 

http://www.meteofrance.com/pub-adm/display/000/001/610/16103.pdf

Posso ouvir os vossos pensamentos


----------



## Luis França (21 Fev 2007 às 15:34)

Li com muita atenção este esplêndido artigo. Apesar de não haver um consenso uniformizado entre cientistas/astrónomos acerca dos ciclos solares (aparecem sempre novos dados que, por vezes, contradizem o que se pensava antes), também é verdade que o conhecimento profundo do Sol está a dar os primeiros passos; veja-se o envio de uma nova sonda ao pólo sul Solar http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=30266#post30266)
, apesar de este ter tido uma inversão magnética recente.
Decerto se lembram, aquando da passagem do cometa McNaught, do aparecimento duma mancha solar enorme que se formou quando o dito cometa passou perto do Sol. Terá sido a sua proximidade electromagnética que gerou essa mancha? Depois da sua passagem, o Sol iniciou uma quase "hibernação" em termos de manchas solares. O que terá sido a causa? E que outros factores que desconhecemos (ainda) poderão levar a um decréscimo dessas manchas (ou o seu inverso)?
Como se diz na gíria popular, andarão os astrónomos aos papéis?

E por que não se incluem estes factores na previsão do tempo actual?
As civilizações antigas incluíam-nos nos calendários das colheitas e fertilidade...

Foram conhecimentos que se perderam na noite dos tempos.

Gostaria também de escutar as vossas opiniões.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 17:06)

Os ciclos solares como todos nos sabemos ocorrem todos os dias mas é claro que essas variaveis não estão inseridas nos modelos pois os factores exteriores ao nosso planeta praticamente não interessam    na previsão do tempo ainda não se conseguiu defenir ou pelo menos tentar descobrir o padrão de quando é que os ciclos solares são mais fortes em que é que influência o nosso querido planeta.

É provavel que nos proximos anos o sol venha a enfraquecer porque ao que parece o aquecimento que ocorreu entre 1974 e 1998 foi causado pela grande actividade solar e não pelo famoso e pobrezinho Co2.


Os ciclos solares mais tarde ou mais cedo vão ter que ser inseridos nos modelos porque é uma variável muito forte afinal é o sol que faz com que o nosso clima seje como é cheio de actividade tanto pela parte de fenomenos frios como os que envolvem calor  mas como vivemos numa sociadade em que anda tudo á procura de assuntos já mastigados que é só engolir as pessoas (climatologistas) andam distraidos apenas com o Co2 não olhando lá para fora.

Estamos a viver num tempo onde não pode haver duvidas e onde não se pode por nada em causa (o que é ser ignorante) mas cada um faz aquilo que quer da sua massa cinzenta a Filosofia das mentalidades anda muito mas muito enferrujada.


----------



## Luis França (21 Fev 2007 às 19:20)

Grandes tempestades solares no pólo sul do Sol registados pela sonda Ulisses esta semana.






Aconselho os interessados a lerem este artigo:
*Surprising Solar Storms Rage at Sun’s South Pole* (20 Fev 2007)
http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/070220_sun_spole.html

Relatively calm weather was the standard forecast for the Sun, which is near the end of another 11-year solar cycle, but raging solar storms just spotted at its south pole now tell a different story.
“This implies that the asymmetry between north and south has switched with the change of the magnetic polarity of the Sun,” said George Gloeckler, Principal Investigator for the Solar Wind Ion Composition Spectrometer (SWICS) aboard Ulysses.


----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2007 às 00:20)

COOL SOLAR MYSTERY: One pole of the sun is cooler than the other. That's the surprising conclusion announced yesterday by scientists who have been analyzing data from the ESA-NASA Ulysses spacecraft:

http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2007/20feb_coolmystery.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2007 às 12:02)

Olha olha parece que o clima já deu uma grande volta desde o passado até agora como é obvio não se esperava outra coisa o clima funciona mesmo assim http://www.bbc.co.uk/portuguese/reporterbbc/story/2004/09/040907_atricorc.shtml

Tá tudo a perder a cabeça http://www.bbc.co.uk/portuguese/reporterbbc/story/2005/07/050715_articomtc.shtml


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2007 às 22:09)

Sempre acreditei e acredito na forte influência do Sol sobre as variaçõies na nossa atmosfera...  afinal o que faz "mexer" a nossa atmosfera? De onde vem o calor que move as correntes, que evapora a água até o nosso "querido" anticiclone dos Açores é gerado pelo pai Sol...

Pequenas variações da temperatura do Sol têm grandes repercussões na   temperatura da nossa atmosfera, mas essa é só a parte visível ou medível, em todo os espectros de energia que o Sol emite não se sabe quais são as consequências na Terra.


Eis uma imagem com um Sunspot minúsculo.... já estamos no dia 22...


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2007 às 23:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Olha olha parece que o clima já deu uma grande volta desde o passado até agora como é obvio não se esperava outra coisa o clima funciona mesmo assim http://www.bbc.co.uk/portuguese/reporterbbc/story/2004/09/040907_atricorc.shtml
> 
> Tá tudo a perder a cabeça http://www.bbc.co.uk/portuguese/reporterbbc/story/2005/07/050715_articomtc.shtml



Começando pelo fim, o segundo artigo nem o comento, tamanha é a ridiculez do seu teor!   

Agora o primeiro é bem interessante.  
Antes de mais e para clarificar que não vou entrar em off topic , o que vou referir está de facto enquadrado, na minha opinião, na influência que o Cosmos que nos rodeia tem no clima do planeta azul, a nossa Terra. E claro está que para mim é certa a influência Solar na nossa _engrenagem climática_ terrestre (assim como a lunar). Já o referi noutro tópico e mais uma vez faço valer o meu ponto de vista, ainda que para muitos seja mais filosofar que outra coisa . Se há algo que tem de mudar na mentalidade retrógrada e cinzentona de muitos cientistas destes tempos apelidados de modernos, é a circunstância de ser TÃO ignorado o facto do planeta Terra ser parte integrante de um todo, chamado Universo. E de lá vêm muitas influências. Há até quem defenda que o nosso ADN não é de cá  veio das estrelas... Mas não quero entrar por aqui, até porque não é o tema .

Mas achei interessante que se começa a dar destaque e cobertura à maravilhosa conclusão de que onde agora existem pólos (Pólo Norte e Sul), existirem indícios de que o clima por aqueles locais já foi outro e ao que parece bem mais temperado que actualmente . E ironicamente, algum degelo que por essas latitudes se tem dado tem ajudado consolidar estas vozes, ainda solitárias, que pouco a pouco vão encontrando seguidores um pouco por toda a parte.
Segundo povos antigos, como os Egípcios ou os Mayas (sim esses mesmos que tão vergonhosamente Mel Gibson representa como selvagens sem escrúpulos, no seu ultimo filme o “Novo Mundo”), a nossa Terra tinha 3 movimentos: Translação, Rotação e Verticalização , a que se refeririam com verticalização? Será que existe uma mudança de localização dos Pólos numa escala tempo, tão grande que nem a humanidade tenha ainda dado por ela!? , É capaz de ser alguma confusão desses povos primitivos, tadinhos...  

Não sei a vossa opinião, mas a mim tudo isto dá que pensar...


----------



## Luis França (23 Fev 2007 às 00:48)

Mais um link para monitorizar o Sol (depois de uma ausência prolongada):






http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/

http://maestro.haarp.alaska.edu/cgi-bin/scmag/disp-scmag.cgi


----------



## Luis França (23 Fev 2007 às 01:13)

February 22, 2007: Imagine hiking across Antarctica, through ice, cold and bitter wind, enduring months of hardship, and finally arriving at the doorstep of the South Pole itself.

At that moment you get hit by a Sahara sandstorm.

That's the analogy scientists are using to describe what happened to the ESA-NASA Ulysses spacecraft last December. "Ulysses was approaching the South Pole of the sun when it was 'sandblasted' by a cloud of high-energy particles—protons, electrons and heavy ions," says Arik Posner, Ulysses Program Scientist at NASA headquarters. The cloud was as foreign to the sun's South Pole as a Sahara sandstorm would be to Antarctica.

The strange tale begins on Dec. 5, 2006

Just wait. the fun's just about to begin...

http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2007/22feb_nosafeplace.htm?list29945


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (23 Fev 2007 às 06:36)

Uma Colocação Bem Interessante.

Se Queimares Puramente Pneus Para Combater A Geada Num Pomar, Não Terá Nenhum Efeito (apesar De Ter Bastante Co2, Agora Se Colocares Muito Mato Verde, Serragem úmida, Terás Uma Bela Proteção... Qual A Diferença, Vapor Dágua, Este Sim Um Grande Responsável Pelo Efeito Estufa. Em Anos De El-nino Temos Um Grande Aumento De Vapor Para Atmosfera E Em Anos De Muita Atividade Do Sol "coincide" Com Períodos Maiores De El-nino...

O Sol é Responsável Por 99% De Tudo Que Acontece No Clima... Por Que Colocá-lo No Estudo.......


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2007 às 00:38)

Continua com 1 sunspot visível a olho nu... 12 segundo os métodos de contagem "Boulder Sunspot Number"


----------



## Seringador (5 Mar 2007 às 10:41)

Boas,

Sim Minho, aibnda existe um, mas ao contrário do que tem sucedido neste últimos anos, eles são muito inferiores e já existem cientistas que conseguira,m uma correlação entre a existência de desses pontos e anos mais quentes e a ausências dos mesmos nos anos mais frios.
Parecem ser  caminés de explosão e expulsão de gases internos....


----------



## Luis França (6 Mar 2007 às 00:37)

Elucidem-me por favor: se o Sol está com actividade baixa como é que isto é possível...?











Estará algo a passar-se que não seja o nosso Sol a emitir estas moléculas/átomos?

Coisas estranhas têm vindo acontecer recentemente no Sol? Será isto mais do que o Sol...?

no caso de a imagem desaparecer, aqui o link directo para o arquivo de imagem:
http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/images/test_1.20070306010328.jpg


----------



## Santos (6 Mar 2007 às 01:23)

Muito bem visto amigo Luis.
Realmente algo se está a passar no n/sistema solar, ora se o sol está paradinho o que é que está a causar a escala estar no nível máximo (branco).
Situação a seguir..................


----------



## Minho (10 Mar 2007 às 22:45)

Agora parece que não há mesmo Sunspots, nem nas contagens oficiais e muito menos a olho nu...


----------



## rossby (11 Mar 2007 às 00:50)

Grandes malucos  

Evidentemente o Sol é muito importante, mas o que interessa neste caso é a chamada constante solar, que na realidade não é constante pois ainda varia 0.1 % em ciclos de 11 anos. Mesmo assim os modelos climáticos têm em conta estas variações. Já agora observem este gráfico:






Se encontrarem alguma relação com as alegadas "alterações climáticas" por favor digam-me.

Já agora, é preciso separar o trigo do joio e fazer a distinção entre alterações climáticas e variabilidade climática. Alterações climáticas referem-se a mudanças no Clima resultantes de alterações na composição química da atmosfera pelo Homem enquanto que variabilidade climática corresponde às alterações de origem natural. Porém, muitas vezes é difícil distrinçar o que é de origem natural ou antropogénico.

Por favor, esqueçam lá os ciclos solares Se há coisa mais estudada, mesmo antes do CO2 é o Sol OK ? 

Abraços climáticos


----------



## Minho (16 Mar 2007 às 22:22)

E vai outra semana com zero Sunspots....


----------



## Minho (25 Mar 2007 às 19:31)

Outra semana de fraca actividade... 1 Sunspot à vista desarmada, 11 oficialmente


----------



## Minho (31 Mar 2007 às 22:58)

E continua, apenas 1 Sunspot visível ....


----------



## vivi (1 Abr 2007 às 09:27)

ola bom dia 
o tao esperado ciclo solar digo esperado porque alem de gostar de meteorologia sou radio amador. e a propagaçao das ondas hertzianas sao muito influenciadas pelas explosoes solares. na comunidade tanbem se fala muito no novo ciclo solar, em relaçao a propagaçao nao vejo diferença alguma. esperamos melhores dias. por incrivel que pareça o sol tem influencia em muita coisa(O Arrefecimento?)propagaçao das ondas hertzianas etc...) aqui na terra. espero ter contribuido alguma coisa com esta mensagem.



cumprimentos


----------



## Profeta (1 Abr 2007 às 19:28)

Aqui no Porto Santo ainda está frio e vento. O tempo já não é como dantes.
Quem vai sofrer são os agricultores, operadores de turismo, os hábitos acomodados do Homem já se estão a alterar, embora digam que só daqui a muitos anos é que isso se vai verificar.

Um primo meu do Funchal enviou-me esta fotografia do Sol, em que se observa uma chuva de meteoros há dois dias atrás. O Sol continua demasiado calmo.
Estará à espera do maestro para começar a rufar?


----------



## Minho (1 Abr 2007 às 19:33)

Olá Profeta e sejas bem-vindo... e parabéns porque és o primeiro membro de Porto Santo  

A fotografia que colocaste não corresponde a uma chuva de meteoros mas sim uma CME em que o fluxo de electrões ao chocar contra o CCD do SOHO provocou esses rastos


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2007 às 15:28)

Profeta disse:


> Aqui no Porto Santo ainda está frio e vento. O tempo já não é como dantes.



Benvindo. Já passei umas férias no Porto Santo. Duas semanas em Setembro de 2004. Grandes férias que foram. A melhor praia de Portugal e se calhar uma das melhores do mundo. Areia muito fofa, daquela em que os pés se enterram uns centimetros quando caminhamos. E acima de tudo, muito muito espaço e metros quadrados para cada pessoa  

Quando estive aí não pude deixar de reparar no enorme contraste que existe entre Porto santo e a Ilha da Madeira. A ilha de Porto Santo é muito árida, a precipitação deve ser muito pouca. Outra coisa curiosa que me contaram quando estive aí de Férias, é que por vezes chegam aí à zona restos de tempestades de areia de África. Será verdade ?


----------



## Minho (2 Abr 2007 às 20:08)

Vince disse:


> Benvindo. Já passei umas férias no Porto Santo. Duas semanas em Setembro de 2004. Grandes férias que foram. A melhor praia de Portugal e se calhar uma das melhores do mundo. Areia muito fofa, daquela em que os pés se enterram uns centimetros quando caminhamos. E acima de tudo, muito muito espaço e metros quadrados para cada pessoa
> 
> Quando estive aí não pude deixar de reparar no enorme contraste que existe entre Porto santo e a Ilha da Madeira. A ilha de Porto Santo é muito árida, a precipitação deve ser muito pouca. Outra coisa curiosa que me contaram quando estive aí de Férias, é que por vezes chegam aí à zona restos de tempestades de areia de África. Será verdade ?



Estive agora a dar uma olhadela a Porto Santo no Google Earth e penso que uma  suposta explicação para a aridez deve ser sua baixa altitude. Ao não existirem grandes montanhas em Porto Santo os ventos alísios, tipicamente de NE, não são forçados a subir os sistemas montanhosos. Esta subida provocaria um arrefecimento adiabático, com consequente forte condensação  e precipitação que tantas vezes o RogPacheco relata. Sem precipitação nas montanhas não há linhas de água nem lençóis freáticos logo não devem existir grandes cursos de água em Porto Santo. 
Penso ser esta uma explicação plausível


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2007 às 22:43)

Minho disse:


> Estive agora a dar uma olhadela a Porto Santo no Google Earth e penso que uma  suposta explicação para a aridez deve ser sua baixa altitude. Ao não existirem grandes montanhas em Porto Santo os ventos alísios, tipicamente de NE, não são forçados a subir os sistemas montanhosos. Esta subida provocaria um arrefecimento adiabático, com consequente forte condensação  e precipitação que tantas vezes o RogPacheco relata. Sem precipitação nas montanhas não há linhas de água nem lençóis freáticos logo não devem existir grandes cursos de água em Porto Santo.
> Penso ser esta uma explicação plausível



Sim, tem lógica. Afinal devem ser pouco mais do que 50 quilometros que separam as duas ilhas. E a ilha da Madeira tem uma vegestação exuberante, e o Porto Santo parece um deserto. 
A única explicação só podem ser as montanhas. Já fui umas 4 ou 5 vezes aos picos da Ilha da Madeira. A paisagem de lá é assombrosa, parece que estamos no céu entre as nuvens, a voar como se estivessemos num avião, com as nuvens a passar entre nós. Por recomendação dum amigo até já passei uma noite uma pousada que há no Pico do Arieiro,  só para ver o nascer do sol por baixo das nuvens, uma visão inesquecível. 
Penso que será isso, as montanhas mesmo ao nível das nuvens devem criar muita precipitação, principalmente na costa norte, muito mais chuvosa que a costa sul. Daí todo o sistema de levadas quase ancestral que há na ilha da Madeira, para transportar água de norte para as outras regiões.
E no Porto Santo tudo isso deve passar ao lado ... ou melhor, passa mesmo por cima das próprias cabeças.


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 10:44)

Estão a esquecer-se de um motivo extremamente importante para as diferenças entre a madeira e porto santo!
Todo o arquipélago é de origem vulcânica, mas geologicamente o Porto Santo é mais antigo que a madeira, e este já se encontra numa fase de erosão avançada! Já a madeira é geologicamente mais recente, e ainda existe um relevo jovem e muito acentuado! Deste modo, possuindo a madeira um relevo mais vigoroso, este funciona melhor como barreira de condensação o que leva a maiores humidades e uma flora exuberante!
Ou seja, tudo o que disseram é inteiramente verdade, mas a raiz dessa razão é a história geológica das duas ilhas


----------



## Rog (3 Abr 2007 às 14:14)

Sim concordo com tudo o que dizem... e até como curiosidade, eu vivo a 538m, ou seja, mais alto que o pico mais alto do porto santo - 516m. 
Mas mais, antigamente as temperaturas do Porto Santo eram sempre superiores às do Funchal, facto que nos últimos anos inverteu. A plantação de árvores no Porto Santo parece ser a responsável pelo baixar da temp.
Vejo perfeitamente o porto santo daqui onde moro...


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 19:12)

O sol com dados de ontem e hoje em imagens:

http://umbra.nascom.nasa.gov/images/latest_solisHe.gif

http://umbra.nascom.nasa.gov/images/latest_K_line.gif

http://umbra.nascom.nasa.gov/images/latest_eit_304.gif

http://umbra.nascom.nasa.gov/images/latest_eit_195.gif


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (23 Abr 2007 às 09:21)

O Refelexo Desse Mínimo Só Deve Aparecer Daqui Alguns Anos. é Como Se Estivéssemos Em Março (h.sul) Ou Em Setembro (h.norte)


----------



## Minho (30 Abr 2007 às 21:36)

Após várias semanas sem nada a destacar, eis que surge uma mancha solar de grandes dimensões.... cerca de 5x o tamanho da Terra e visível a olho nu (com as devidas protecções claro  )


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2007 às 23:01)

Minho disse:


> Após várias semanas sem nada a destacar, eis que surge uma mancha solar de grandes dimensões.... cerca de 5x o tamanho da Terra e visível a olho nu (com as devidas protecções claro  )



à esquerda dessa mancha podemos até ver algumas pequenas..


----------



## Minho (28 Mai 2007 às 00:09)

Depois de algumas semanas de alguma actividade o Sol parece ter acalmado a agora o número de manchas solares é zero....


----------

